# Volunteer Opportunities in or around Orlando Florida!



## dustincarter19 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am a newly certified EMT-B and am looking for good volunteer opportunities in or around Orlando, Florida. I would love to be on a volunteer fire department as a first responder or really anything where I am activly helping my community. If you have any ideas let me know, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lampnyter (Jul 26, 2010)

this may sound lame but you could probably get a job at an amusement park around that area.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 26, 2010)

You are going to have a hard time finding volunteer work in central Florida.

Lake and Sumter counties have vollies, Brevard County used to..not sure if they still do. In and around Orlando, no dice.

You could try part of Polk County or Okeechobee but you are going a long ways for nothing.

There are literally hundreds in the area and thousands int he state who are full certified FFs and Medic or EMT looking for work. Good Luck but I would search for a paid gig with one of the inter facility transport companies.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 26, 2010)

lampnyter said:


> this may sound lame but you could probably get a job at an amusement park around that area.



Not lame, but they tend to only hire paramedics since there are so many looking for work. Might as well get the higher cert for the crap wage which someone always will accept.


----------



## dustincarter19 (Jul 26, 2010)

*really that gloomy?*

Is the job market really that gloomy? I currently work in a theme park and I know a lot of people are interested in the ems jobs there I really have no interest in that. I want to actually see stuff not just deal with people that are outside all day and don't drink enough water. I will look into the places you mentioned and see. I just want it for the experience. I was an emt a while ago and let my cert laps I just got it back and wanna have some place to stay sharp while I look for a job.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 26, 2010)

Then become a firefighter and a medic to be competitive or go to Lee County or Lake-Sumter as they are the two closest places where you can still do EMS only (911). Otherwise, on the interfacility truck you go.

Well there is still rural metro in Orlando, soon to be AMRs gig I think.


----------



## dustincarter19 (Jul 26, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Then become a firefighter and a medic to be competitive or go to Lee County or Lake-Sumter as they are the two closest places where you can still do EMS only (911). Otherwise, on the interfacility truck you go.
> 
> Well there is still rural metro in Orlando, soon to be AMRs gig I think.



You mean volunteer EMS only? Yeah planning on going the medic route but would like to find a job doing more than transfers until I get my certification.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 26, 2010)

No, those are all PAID jobs. WHy you so intent on working for free?


----------



## dustincarter19 (Jul 26, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> No, those are all PAID jobs. WHy you so intent on working for free?



My post was about volunteer work so I would expect replies to be on topic. Are you saying the only place I will be able to find work is transfer services and in lake sumpter? I have seen many openings with ormc and florida hospital for basics. I am interested in working with a volunteer fire department because I came from a very rural community and I know how much the community needed those individuals was hoping to give back to a local group here.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats my point...there is no local group that needs help because they don't exist.

And it is on topic as I asked why you wanted to do volunteer.

Florida also has a state law in order for you to ride on an engine, you have to have a minimum of FF I. Another way to keep the whackers out of the rigs.


----------



## dustincarter19 (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL makes sense


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 26, 2010)

Most of what AK is saying is true. 
I work for Hillsborough County Fire as a Paramedic only. This ain't NJ, NY or PA. You can not go down to the local fire hall and join up on a whim. 90% of Central Fla is covered by a  professional Fire Dept. 
If you want to see real patients, then at a minimum, get your paramedic. Some depts have EMS Reservists. 
Actually, Brevard County Fire Rescue has them. You can be an EMT, but you ride as a 3rd on a Rescue.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 26, 2010)

Still no answer to the question asked by AK as to why you want to limit yourself to volunteer rather than seek a paid position.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 26, 2010)

I forgot, AK, OFD is taking over transport next year for Rut Roh.


----------



## dustincarter19 (Jul 26, 2010)

That is my mistake. I am not saying limit I just figured it would take me a while to find a paid position and wondered if there was a place I could volunteer while looking. I plan on applying at all those places plus ORMC and Florida Hospital as well. I just fealt I knew plenty of places to apply for a paid position was wanting suggestions on other opportunities. But it sounds like the paid positions r the only way to go.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 26, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> I forgot, AK, OFD is taking over transport next year for Rut Roh.



So the AMR take over RM plan has been nixed??

If OFD takes over completely, ought to be a lot of positions in near future...

Or AMR will serve Orange County as RM has in the past, just outside city limits?


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 26, 2010)

I have no idea about the private battles. 
From what I was told, they are gonna do it with OT, and closing Engine 6, and running Truck 6 as a Quint. 

For now. 
*fingers crossed.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 26, 2010)

I understand the need to "sse things" but why not get paid to do this?  I assume you can always volunteer at the ER.  Maybe you can shadow the MD. Now that would be cool. 

Why should a public service do IFTs?  seems odd to me.  Keep the Fire/EMS for emergencies and let RuralMetro AMR take care of the non emeergency transfers.


----------



## CNAinFL (Jul 29, 2010)

dustincarter19 said:


> Is the job market really that gloomy? I currently work in a theme park and I know a lot of people are interested in the ems jobs there I really have no interest in that. I want to actually see stuff not just deal with people that are outside all day and don't drink enough water. I will look into the places you mentioned and see. I just want it for the experience. I was an emt a while ago and let my cert laps I just got it back and wanna have some place to stay sharp while I look for a job.



The economy and job market are TERRIBLE in Central Florida. I'm a CNA working for a home health care agency. Their business is fairly slow right now, slower then they've ever seen it. I'm lucky I have several regular patients. One of the local hospital chains recently laid off a bunch of CNAs. Registered nurses who just graduated are having a terrible time finding work because they have no experience.

I am now an EMT-B. I contacted American Ambulance in Orlando; they told me they are not accepting applications at all right now.  I have heard that Rural Metro and Evac are not hiring, but I'm contacting them directly this week to see if I can submit an application.

My point is - in this economy, you can't afford to be choosy. ANY working experience is valuable, even if it's just volunteer experience, even if it's dealing with theme park visitors - who might have more interesting health care problems then you would expect.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 29, 2010)

Try AMR, AmeriCare, and TransCare in Tampa.


----------



## CNAinFL (Jul 29, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> Try AMR, AmeriCare, and TransCare in Tampa.



You mean me? Or the original poster?

I am stuck here in Orlando in a lease until next June - not that I necessarily want to move, but if no jobs open up, I'll have to. In the meantime, I'm applying everywhere, I have no points on my record, I have my EVOC, I'm a CNA so I have previous healthcare experience...and I'm not hearing back from people.

I'm debating whether I should even continue on to paramedic school at this point - I could go do that program at Seminole for three semesters...and find there's no openings for paramedics by the time I get out! I mean, at the time I started EMT school last January - there were companies in the area hiring EMTs, I know because I checked - and by the time I graduated and got my license - they have hiring freezes.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 29, 2010)

You or him. 
IDK if any are hiring, but try them. 
Sunstar too.


----------



## dustincarter19 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! If anybody thinks of more let me know!


----------



## dustincarter19 (Jul 30, 2010)

CNAinFL said:


> I'm debating whether I should even continue on to paramedic school at this point - I could go do that program at Seminole for three semesters...and find there's no openings for paramedics by the time I get out! I mean, at the time I started EMT school last January - there were companies in the area hiring EMTs, I know because I checked - and by the time I graduated and got my license - they have hiring freezes.



Do what your heart is in dude. The economy sucks all over the country but especially here in central FL. Things will get better but there isn't a set date, lol. If you want to be a medic then go get your medic cert.


----------



## CNAinFL (Jul 30, 2010)

dustincarter19 said:


> Do what your heart is in dude. The economy sucks all over the country but especially here in central FL. Things will get better but there isn't a set date, lol. If you want to be a medic then go get your medic cert.



I'm a dude-ette. 

I like working in the medical field in general; I really enjoy emergency medicine, but I have a feeling that for right now I'd have a better shot at getting a job if I go into nursing. I am going to keep applying for ambulance jobs and checking back with the ambulance companies, but I need a job that will pay the bills. 

By the way - check Central Florida Fire Academy's jobs pages. You can find it by googling it. Also - if you don't have your EVOC - you can take it there.


----------

